# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.35.03 released. Lots of new phones added to the list of supported.

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.35.03 released. Lots of new phones added to the list of supported.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.35.03 is out!*  New update is ready 
and dozens of phone owners are standing in the queue to become your clients. 
This release gives the service solution for the most popular devices on the market. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1.Officially added *Direct Unlock (via ADB mode)*
for the following new *Huawei* smartphones: *♦ U9201L / SoftBank Huawei Stream 201HW
♦ U9202L / Ascend P1 LTE
♦ U9501L / Ascend D LTE / HW-01E
♦ G740-L00 / Orange Yumo
♦ G526
♦ G527-U081
♦ G716
♦ Y301-A2 Vitria*  *How to perform SP-unlock (without unlocking bootloader):*
♦ Root your device
♦ Connect it in the powered on state with "USB Debugging" enabled
♦ Select "Adb interface" in the ports selection tab and press "Direct unlock" button  Read extended step-by-step manual at the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ],
find video-tutorials at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  2.Added *Repair Security Area* feature for 2 new *Huawei* smartphones: *♦ U8951D
♦ Natcom N8302* (Y210D)  3. Fast Direct Unlock database updated with new versions for: *♦Motorola MB860: 1 new firmware version
♦ Motorola XT320: 1 new firmware version*   *MTK Platform Update:*  The following new MTK smartphones were added to the list of supported: ♦ *Ace Caracas 2*
♦ *Blu Dash 3.5 D161A* (MT6572)
♦ *Blu Dash 4.0 D261A* (MT6572)
♦ *Lanix S120*(MT6572)
♦ *Lenovo A369i*(MT6572)
♦ *ZTE V809* (MT6572)  *TI Platform Update:* Added *Unlock / Repair IMEI* support of new firmware version for: ♦ Motorola MB502 BASTE_U3_02.39.7  *Act and don't hesitate! 
Outrun your competitors with the power of Sigma!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

